# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Διακοπή διάθεσης και λειτουργίας υπηρεσιών Κινητής Συμβολαίου πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Η VODAFONE- ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ ανακοινώνει την οριστική κατάργηση των υπηρεσιών κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύου Cyta Ελλάδος στις 30/9/2019.

Στην περίπτωση που οι συνδρομητές  κινητής συμβολαίου του πρώην δικτύουCyta Ελλάδος δεν προβούν σε νέα σύμβαση μέσω ενός καταστήματος Vodafone με τον ίδιο αριθμό ή σε φορητότητα του αριθμού τους σε άλλο πάροχο έως και τις 30/9/2019, μετά το πέρας της εν λόγω καταληκτικής ημερομηνίας ,ο συνδρομητικός τους αριθμός θα παραμείνει ανενεργός, πλην όμως διαθέσιμος για νέα σύνδεση για διάστημα έξι (6) μηνών στη VODAFONE- ΠΑΝΑΦΟΝ ΑΕΕΤ.

Δυνάμει της ανωτέρω αλλαγής οι συνδρομητές που επηρεάζονται έχουν το δικαίωμα καταγγελίας της σύμβασής τους αζημίως  εντός δύο μηνών από την παρούσα ανακοίνωση.

*Πηγή : Vodafone*

----------

